
America's Covid-19 testing has stalled, and that’s a big problem - cwt137
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/04/americas-covid-19-testing-has-stalled-and-thats-a-big-problem/
======
rurban
They are only talking about Quest's overcommitting and unable to process their
Californian backlog. All the other sites are doing fine, New York esp.

------
calmworm
Stalled? It never got going enough to call it stalled!

~~~
vanniv
Testing 107,000 people per day isn't nothing.

It's not enough to do contact tracing for sure, and it's not enough to detect
even close to every case

But it is no mean feat either.

No other country tests as many -- though South Korea (at it's peak, though not
anymore) and Germany test a larger fraction of the population.

~~~
nikolay
Very few countries have populations like the United States as well. We ramped
up testing when contract tracing became irrelevant and testing doesn't mean
much. People still don't stay home and take this seriously and the worse is
still ahead of us.

~~~
calmworm
Perhaps with more testing more people will know to stay home.

